# damn...!



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

And this is why you shouldn't keep goldfish in bowls.. Cus they get this BIG!!! I caught this in a local storm pond... Also why you shouldn't release them in the wild!










http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/2013/06/10/goldness/


----------



## chi (May 13, 2013)

where is this pond? Is there any other type of fish? I mean what are you fishing for?


----------

